# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Cocaína, fármacos y cosméticos, los nuevos contaminantes del agua.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo un enlace de rtve.es

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20100322...a/324674.shtml

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aqui os dejo un enlace de rtve.es
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20100322...a/324674.shtml
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Vaya porqueria, luego nos dicen que hacen mucha labor por concienciar a los ciudadanos. ¿Ellos tienen conciencia?

----------


## sergi1907

Lamentable :Mad:  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## culipardo

13/1/2011
Fuente de la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia 
Usan la luz solar para eliminar los contaminantes emergentes de las aguas 
residuales. Investigadores de la Escuela Politécnica Superior de Alcoy (EPSA) de la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia (UPV) han desarrollado un nuevo sistema que permite eliminar los restos de contaminantes emergentes, como los fármacos o los plaguicidas, de las aguas que salen de las estaciones depuradoras de aguas residuales. El sistema aprovecha la luz del sol para depurar las aguas, un proceso que no supone un gasto energético elevado.

Interesante noticia que podéis encontrar en: http://www.agrodigital.com/PlArtStd.asp?CodArt=75340
Todo lo que sea mejorar la calidad del agua que sale de las depuradoras es positivo.

----------


## Matraco

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aqui os dejo un enlace de rtve.es
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20100322...a/324674.shtml
> 
> Un saludo a todos


¡Por dios que asco!
Todos sabemos esto... que no sólo pasa en las aguas depuradas sino tambén en los propios ríos. Por ello, siempre que se pueda hay que reutilizar el agua depurada para usos industriales y para riego de parques y jardines. El problema surje en zonas como el Llobregat donde cada gota de agua es consumida por varias personas antes de llegar al mar (si es que llega). Otra cuestión sería el, ¿Hasta que punto se puede regar con agua depurada cultivos para consumo humano? ¿Cuanto absorven las plantas? ¿Cuanto sería un nivel tolerable y sin afecciones?

... en todo caso esperemos que con esa noticia de la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia, estas preguntas carezcan de sentido muy pronto.

----------

